# Brown Tailed Moth Larvae



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Rumours abound that the plucky Leicester DF has deployed a new secret weapon in it`s campaign against the dark forces of the Eastern Alliance....

Fear over poisonous caterpillars


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

this is clearly a breech of the use of biological weapons treaty.

Anyway subversives have nicked it from the logistical/research forces







of the Eastern Alliance. It was originally from Mablethorpe, in the North East Lincs area.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

nursegladys said:


> this is clearly a breech of the use of biological weapons treaty.
> 
> Anyway subversives have nicked it from the logistical/research forces
> 
> ...


Aha, we knew that by implying that the LDF was behind this terrible crime that the fiends of the EA couldn`t resist gloating and admitting that they were the real culprits









These experiments, carried out on their own people, just show the depths they will go to perusing their true aims of subjugating all who stand in the way of their fiendish plans 

At the moment they have their eyes on the peace loving people of Rutland & Leicestershire but this is just the first phase, be assured they intend nothing less then the complete domination of the British Isles if not beyond


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

This is outrageous, we were conned into making the admission, our operatives have found the source of the infestation.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

nursegladys said:


> This is outrageous, we were conned into making the admission, our operatives have found the source of the infestation.


These vile lies are just being used as excuse to justify the EA`s plans for world domination, be assured the brave men and women of the LDF are ready and able to defend their homeland and all that is decent against these foul aggressors

_*We shall fight on the beaches (ok river banks), we shall fight on the landing grounds, we shall fight in the fields and in the streets, we shall fight in the hills; we shall never surrender *_


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> These vile lies are just being used as excuse to justify the EA`s plans for world domination, be assured the brave men and women of the LDF are ready and able to defend their homeland and all that is decent against these foul aggressors
> 
> _*We shall fight them in our britches (ok by Jeff Banks), we shall spite them in the playing grounds, we shall sh*te in the cornfields while listening to The Streets, we shall take flight to the hills; we shall forever surrender to the Eastern Alliance *_


Ahhh thats more like it.....capitulation under massive EA forces; that should be forces of the EA masssive.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

I have on my land a large number of processional caterpillars which I am prepared to make available to either the EA or LDF on a highest bidder basis. I can also supply Frelons (giant hornets) and a limited number of adders.

Don't feel guilty about indulging yourselves in biological warfare, console yourselves with the thought that you'll be assisting me in buying Hakim's Sinn.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

unlcky alf said:


> I have on my land a large number of processional caterpillars which I am prepared to make available to either the EA or LDF on a highest bidder basis. I can also supply Frelons (giant hornets) and a limited number of adders.
> 
> Don't feel guilty about indulging yourselves in biological warfare, console yourselves with the thought that you'll be assisting me in buying Hakim's Sinn.


Simon, I of the Eastern Alliance, will accept your offer, your terms ( trade perhaps)....PM me......for I shall offer all the lands b'twixt here and there, and grant thee a night hood.....you will therefore become a hoodie of the EA, during the hours after sunset and before dawn.









it is not the only sinn committed here......for The Pet Shop Boys sing our Aliance anthem "it's a Sinn"


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

pffft, you guys have everything









another fluffy animal thread lmao


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

:msg to red cat:

the cakes are in the oven









prepare for the party, the time is upon us :msg ends:


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

pg tips said:


> :msg to red cat:
> 
> the cakes are in the oven
> 
> ...


Red Leader, Red Cat, over....

msg understood......you have buns in oven.....over

ay shell sai theeeis only weence.....

beware zee forty foot drain (zee beeg dyke), vee vill srow everysing at Dawn









Red Cat, out


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> nursegladys said:
> 
> 
> > This is outrageous, we were conned into making the admission, our operatives have found the source of the infestation.
> ...





nursegladys said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > These vile lies are just being used as excuse to justify the EA`s plans for world domination, be assured the brave men and women of the LDF are ready and able to defend their homeland and all that is decent against these foul aggressors
> ...





nursegladys said:


> unlcky alf said:
> 
> 
> > I have on my land a large number of processional caterpillars which I am prepared to make available to either the EA or LDF on a highest bidder basis. I can also supply Frelons (giant hornets) and a limited number of adders.
> ...


Do not trust them Simon you can see how they change our words to their own ends.









They promise much but once they have got what they want, they will show their true colours and turn on you like the cowardly swine they are









Join with us in fighting these foul defilers of women and small furry animals









You have nothing to lose but your sanity









Yossarian to Nately: have intercepted the following message...



nursegladys said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > :msg to red cat:
> ...


Orr has located the wood worm nest in the daisy tree and recommends laying Red Leicester thickly on the toast


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

This is Prince Albert of the Eastern Alliance.

I must apologise for my bother for he knows not what he says, he is consumed with consumption.

We of the Proper Eastern Alliance Party are not warmongers, but merely advocates of neighbourhood watch for the land is flat and we can see much.

For reparation we can offer the Isle of Eels or Wisbech.

Yours

PA for the EA


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

**** me NurseG your french is bad


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

nursegladys said:


> This is Prince Albert of the Eastern Alliance.
> 
> I must apologise for my bother for he knows not what he says, he is consumed with consumption.
> 
> ...


The peace loving people of Leicester & Rutland accept your protestations of innocence and hope and trust that your brother will receive the care and treatment he needs.









However I must inform you that the LRDF (recently renamed in honor of our brave brothers & sisters in Rutland) remains on high alert.









Also scentists at Leicester University have located a geological fault line east of the Rutland border which if struck in two precise locations will result in the counties of Cambridgeshire, Lincolnshire & Norfolk being detached to drift off into the North Sea and possibly collide with Europe, which might help nurseG`s French









The LRDF`s fully functional Blue Streak & Thor Able rockets sited at the Leicester Space Center (formally the National Space Center) are targeted at the exact co-ordinates on the fault line and at the first reports of any aggression by EA Forces they will be launched.


















Have a nice Day


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Msg from Red leader to LRDF (we call you the lards for short btw)

We are aware of your plans. Be fully aware our estemed Red scientists have already proved our counter measures will work. Once we locate the big plug at the bottom of the Rutland "puddle" you will have no water!

Our squadron of venerable fighter pilots are on Red alert, ready at a moments notice. There is a flaw in the defence of your so called Space (







) centre.

The alliance will not be stopped by the forces of evil. Your black confederacy will not prevail, victory will be ours!

(btw ignore any peace treaty proffered by Prince Albert. He is of French extraction and therefore quite mad, the wagon is on it's way to take him to the asylum.)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

One more Fenster reporting for duty Red Leader......

They dont like it up 'em.......


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Msg from Red leader to LRDF (we call you the lards for short btw)
> 
> We are aware of your plans. Be fully aware our estemed Red scientists have already proved our counter measures will work. Once we locate the big plug at the bottom of the Rutland "puddle" you will have no water!
> 
> ...





jasonm said:


> One more Fenster reporting for duty Red Leader......
> 
> They dont like it up 'em.......


Well its about time you guys......wasn't sure how long I could keep 'em at bay. Prince Albert who??? it's me, the pathfinder for the Eastern Alliance.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sorry Pathfinder, I couldnt get past your avitar...I kept on forgetting what I was supposed to be doing...Then I got sleepy.......


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Also scentists at Leicester University have located a geological fault line east of the Rutland border which if struck in two precise locations will result in the counties of Cambridgeshire, Lincolnshire & Norfolk being detached to drift off into the North Sea


Bring it on Lardys







We are prepared! One of illustrious Amphibia squadron Kaptains testing our new amphibious vehicle


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Pathfinder......best I get me wellies out.

Sorry Kapitan Jase, I've changed it now................No they don't like it up em


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

First strike successful.....

The Leicester yeti is down.....

It was a nasy job......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Msg from Red leader to LRDF (we call you the lards for short btw)


We are not bothered by your pathetic attempts at insults Fenny











> We are aware of your plans. Be fully aware our estemed Red scientists have already proved our counter measures will work. Once we locate the big plug at the bottom of the Rutland "puddle" you will have no water!
> 
> Our squadron of venerable fighter pilots are on Red alert, ready at a moments notice. There is a flaw in the defence of your so called Space (
> 
> ...


Or so you think, go ahead you will only be drawn into our trap, your fighter pilots will be swatted like flies











> The alliance will not be stopped by the forces of evil. Your black confederacy will not prevail, victory will be ours!


As usual the aggressors try to spread their lies about being the innocent victims to justify their aims

of world domination



pg tips said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Also scentists at Leicester University have located a geological fault line east of the Rutland border which if struck in two precise locations will result in the counties of Cambridgeshire, Lincolnshire & Norfolk being detached to drift off into the North Sea
> ...


You will need them as at the first hint of aggression by cowardly EA forces our brave under cover operatives deep in EA territory will strike at your flood defence infrastructure and wash you away




















jasonm said:


> First strike successful.....
> 
> The Leicester yeti is down.....
> 
> It was a nasty job......


Or so you think, merely one of many mechanical automatons the LRDF use as decoys


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Could I inject a note of seriousness into the discussion, and remind you theoriginal posting may sound crap/funny, but is very serious.

Two or three of these caterpillars eaten by a dog or cat will cause necrosis of the tongue and most likely death in an agonising protracted time scale. Treatment is NOT effective, as usually by the time a vet is contacted, the poison has progressed too far into the internal organs to be stopped. If you live in an area where these are known to be about, keep your dog or cat well away from these caterpillars. Children can also be affected severely, the caterpillars apparently have a sweet taste, and there is always the tendency for fingers to be placed into the mouth when a child has been stung by the irritation of the spiny hairs.

Golfers are warned not to pick up but to abandon shots and lay a new ball away from the processionary caterpillar trails.

Link on my Camping Website - Processionary Caterpillars

Global Warming has added to the problem in as much as temperatures are now conducive to these caterpillars surviving in the Southern parts of the UK. It was always believed the moths made it to the UK each year, but the winter temperatures killed them off and prevented breeding. Recent info has them certainly in the Portsmouth area, and now it looks like Lincolnshire as well.

Sorry to be serious, but I've witnessed a dog dying of these caterpillars, and it is not pretty, believe me!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks for that Mel, I`ll keep a look out for them.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Mel, the original post refers to the brown tailed moth larvae (Euproctis chrysorrhoea), the processionary caterpillar (Thaumetopoea pityocampa) is a far more unpleasant proposition which, as far as I am aware, has not yet been seen in the UK.

Not that I would suggest that the brown tailed moth larvae is a cuddly critter, but the risks are significantly less. The hairs on the BTM caterpillar are not actually poisonous, the irritation caused stems from their barbed nature. They congregate in large groups but do not march nose to tail like the processional caterpillar. Unfortunately they build their nests in a variety of different trees unlike the processional caterpillar, which will only "nest" in pine trees.

The reaction caused by processional caterpillars is sufficient to provoke anaphylactic shock in some people and, as you say, causes the deaths of many dogs and cats over here.

Brown Tail Moth (Euproctis chrysorrhoea)










European caterpillar moth (Thaumetopoea pityocampa)










We get large numbers of processional caterpillars over here, the year we arrived I thought it was hilarious when I saw my neighbours wife fly into a panic when she saw a few teeny insects. Now I understand why and burn them whenever I see them on the ground (The hairs remain toxic for some time after death).


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

unlcky alf said:


> Mel, the original post refers to the brown tailed moth larvae (Euproctis chrysorrhoea), the processionary caterpillar (Thaumetopoea pityocampa) is a far more unpleasant proposition which, as far as I am aware, has not yet been seen in the UK.
> 
> The reaction caused by processional caterpillars is sufficient to provoke anaphylactic shock in some people and, as you say, causes the deaths of many dogs and cats over here.
> 
> ...


OK Simon (Alf), I stand corrected, I presumed we were talking about Procesionary caterpillars - there was a report of them as far up as Pas de Calais area in the last couple of years due to the average temperature increase, and they have been seen (or something very like them) around Portsmouth, believed possibly transferred via cross channel ferries, but not yet quite viable, the temperatures need to go up a fraction more to allow them to overwinter here.

Your reply is GOOD news - but those travelling abroad need to be wary - a very unpleasant beastie indeed.


----------

